# Skimmer-Fragen



## owl-andre (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,nachdem ich heute festgestellt habe,das mir ne ganze Menge Blütenblätter(Apfelbaum)in den Teich geweht sind überlege ich mir ob ich mir irgendwann mal einen Skimmer anschaffen sollte.Wie funktioniert sein ein Skimmer eigentlich?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hi Andre,

dann bin ich mal wieder der erste.......................... 


Als erstes mal die Skizze von mir.............
 


Wenn die Pumpe anfängt zu laufen, sinkt der Wasserstand im Schimmer, der versucht immer auf Oberflächenniveau zu bleiben. Der Skimmer versucht das auszugleichen und sinkt ab. Das Oberflächenwasser von Teich ist dann ein wenig höher ( siehe Zeichnung ) , also läuft das Wasser in den Schwimmer. Und so kann dann alles was auf der Wasseroberfläche so rumtreibt, nach und nach in den Skimmer rein fließen!!!!

Und..... es bildet sich auch nicht diese unschöne Kammhaut..........


So ich hoffe ich habe alles verständlich erklären können und nix Vergessen...... 


Nicht es es noch    gibt.................


Wenn's noch fragen gibt meine Mailadresse haste ja


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hallo,

mir hat das mal jemand so erklärt:

Du must dir die Wasseröberfläche des Teiches als Bettlaken vorstellen. In dem Bettlaken legst du nun einen Stein (im Teich der Skimmer). das Bettlaken wird in diesem Bereich heruntergedrückt. Wenn du nun Kügelchen in das Bettlaken legen würdest, würden diese zur tiefsten Stelle wandern / rollen.
So ähnlich funktioniert auch der Skimmer.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hallo,

bei normalen Skimmer fkt. aber nur mit dem Wind... dagegen kommt kaum einer an.
Diese Erfahrung bestättigte sich die letzten Tage mit Ostwind wieder bei mir... die Weidenblüten fallen in den Teich und treiben zum Filtereinlauf statt zum Skimmer. 

Also gut überlegen, wo man das Teil platziert!


----------



## guenter (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

hallo andre,

besser kann man es nicht erklären


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei normalen Skimmer fkt. aber nur mit dem Wind... dagegen kommt kaum einer an.
> Diese Erfahrung bestättigte sich die letzten Tage mit Ostwind wieder bei mir... die Weidenblüten fallen in den Teich und treiben zum Filtereinlauf statt zum Skimmer.
> ...




Jepp,
das kann ich auch regelmäßig feststellen (-oder muß ich feststellen  )

So habe ich mich vorhin auch am Teich gefragt, was eigentlich sinnvoller ist.

Die Bodenabsaugung,- oder er Skimmer auf Hochtouren.  

(Ich denke fast, es ist der Skimmer;- zumindest momentan)


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Moin Thomas,

ich würde sagen 2 Skimmer in den Hauptwindrichtungen die einzeln zuschaltbar sind. 
Normal reicht es, wenn man so einen Skimmer in großen Intervallen mitlaufen läßt. Aber eben auch nur, wenn er mit dem Wind arbeitet bzw. es windstill ist.
Wer da schon von vornherein Problemen sieht, sollte vielleicht einen zweiten mit einplanen (bei Schwerkraft sicher nicht ganz so problematisch, wie bei gepumpter Version), den man gezielt zuschalten kann.

Oder halt einen ordentlichen und langen Kescher an den Teichrand stellen.


----------



## Heiko H. (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hi,

auch ich habe die letzten Tage mit dem Kescher die Kirschblüten abgefischt 
weil der Wind einfach nicht in die richtige Richtung blies:? 
Mit dem zweiten Skimmer habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber so oft ist das Problem Wind dann auch wieder nicht gegeben. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Moin,würde da sowas nicht reichen?http://cgi.ebay.de/Velda-Pond-Skimm...ryZ42587QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,würde da sowas nicht reichen?http://cgi.ebay.de/Velda-Pond-Skimm...ryZ42587QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Hall Andre,
den kannst du nicht mehr kaufen;- Hab ihn schon  

Nee ehrlich:
Das Ding wurde schon zig mal durch den Kakao gezogen.
Der Dreck bleibt ja auch im Skimmer und landet nicht sofort in der Varabscheidung.


----------



## Heiko H. (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hi Andre,

also ich habe mit dem Skimmer von Oase gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Letzte Serie hieß glaub ich IP 350.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre,
> 
> also ich habe mit dem Skimmer von Oase gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Letzte Serie hieß glaub ich IP 350.
> ...



Der sieht auch gut und gut verarbeitet aus.
Ich hab den Heissner Skimmer;- 

Gleicher Preis,- dafür vollkommener Schrott  
(Fliegt bei mir in der Garage rum, da er sich einfach nicht einstellen läßt)


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe,"Der Dreck bleibt ja auch im Skimmer und landet nicht sofort in der Varabscheidung"wie soll ich sowas bei meinem "fertigen Teich" machen?


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hi,

vorm Filter ein Spaltsieb/Screenex oder ähnliches.
Dann ist es sofort aus dem Kreislauf raus.

Ich hab auch den O..e-Standskimmer.
Bis auf seine wundersamen Wanderungen im Teich (liegt wahrs. an meinem Unterbau) und die Anfangsprobleme (hochschießen trotz 50kg Steingewicht) arbeitet er relativ gut. Einige haben Probleme mit dem dauernden Schaukeln des Oberteils. Das läßt sich wohl durch 2-3 Kieselsteine im Korbeinsatz abstellen. Meiner schaukelt nur bei zuviel Wasser im Teich.  
Der Korb im Skimmerkopf ist nicht allzugroß. Wenn Du also viel eingewehtes Laub ect. entfernen willst, solltest Du Dich eher nach etwas größerem umsehen.
Karsten hat seinen Skimmer in der Eigenbauecke vorgestellt. Vielleicht wäre das ja was?


----------



## Heiko H. (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hallo Annett,

hast du noch das alte Modell oder schon den neuen Skimmer?
Habe heute noch im Katalog gelesen der neue Oase Skimmer heißt Aquaskim 40 und hat ein kleineres Standrohr. Dadurch soll das Aufschwimmer wohl vermieden werden.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## sigfra (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hallo zusammen...


bei mir sieht der Skimmer wie folgt aus...


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hallo Heiko,

das Teil ist aus dem Jahre 2003.....
Also schon mächtig alt. 
Der Korb klemmt bei mir eher so fest, dass man ihn nur per Hand rausbekommt.
Zu Beginn ging das noch mit einem Kescher und einem Stiel....
Ich denke, dass da auch die Ablagerungen durch das extrem harte Wasser ihren Anteil dran haben.
Vom Skimmerkopf konnte ich dieses Frühjahr den Kalk in 0,5mm dicken Schichten abblättern.


----------



## Harald (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hallo Annett,

festklemmen tut er bei mir auch ab und zu. In regelmäßigen Abständen (vielleicht zwei mal im Jahr) bearbeite ich ihn daher mit Akupatz. geht eigentlich prima. Man darf nur nicht zu feste schrubben, weil die Oberfläche dann noch rauher wird.


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer-Fragen*

Hi,

ich reinige meist mit einem Topfschwamm. Das klappt eigentlich auch ganz gut.
Der alte Skimmer hatte ein recht großes Rohr und daher neigte er wenn er mal leerlief schnell zum Aufschwimmen.

Gruß Heiko


----------

